# Reserves with a full time job.



## Migmonkey (11 Feb 2017)

Hi guys.

I'm looking at the reserves for either infantry, armour,engineer or anything else really.
I'm not particularly picky about the trade.

My biggest hurdle is my job/career that I do not wish to give up; apprentice ICI electrician-309A. I have 3000 hours under my belt.
I have a set schedule of Monday to Thursday 630-1530; 36 hours a week.

Unless there is a layoff I do not think I can get the summer off to train. Would this be a big red flag during the application?

Regards,
Oleg.


----------



## mariomike (11 Feb 2017)

Migmonkey said:
			
		

> Unless there is a layoff I do not think I can get the summer off to train. Would this be a big red flag during the application?



Tell Recruiting and see what they say. Week-end BMQ may be available. You will also have to find time for trade training etc.


----------



## RocketRichard (11 Feb 2017)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Tell Recruiting and see what they say. Week-end BMQ may be available. You will also have to find time for trade training etc.


Not being able to do any summer training would be an issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomike (11 Feb 2017)

RocketRichard said:
			
		

> Not being able to do any summer training would be an issue.





			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> Tell Recruiting and see what they say.


----------



## runormal (11 Feb 2017)

Depends on your trade.  I was just talking to some infanteers and evidently there is a weekend dp1 for infantry going on right now.. whether or not that's an option for you is another thing.

Be open with your recruiters as they might be able to get you on a reg-f course not during the summer. They also might entertain keeping around a no hook private until you can get your time off for course. This will vary unit to unit.

I've heard that the reserves is looking to get more stuff on the weekends, but whether or not that actually happens is anyone's guess. 

As a reservist with a full time job, my career is more or less stopped until a weekend Plq happens. However I know other employers who are extremely accommodating.

The thing to consider is once you try you might find that it isn't for you.


----------



## Migmonkey (11 Feb 2017)

Ill talk to the recruiter Monday.

The union seems to be pretty military friendly, so they might be able to work something out.


----------



## mariomike (11 Feb 2017)

Migmonkey said:
			
		

> The union seems to be pretty military friendly, so they might be able to work something out.



You can check your collective agreement to see if they negotiated a ( paid ) Military Leave Policy. 

Or, you may be able to request an unpaid Leave no Pay ( LNP ) for military training.


----------



## Brasidas (11 Feb 2017)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Tell Recruiting and see what they say. Week-end BMQ may be available. You will also have to find time for trade training etc.



I would approach the individual reserve units in the area, who should have unit-level recruiters to handle communications.

Look into trades that they employ and the training timelines that they have. You're unlikely to find a trade that doesn't have courses requiring full-time training, but you may find some that work better for you.

For instance, I believe that the engineers have a heavily-modularized training package. Depending upon the unit's patience and interest in working with you, you might be able to find a trade-off between continuous stretches of time off and getting your training done in a timely fashion.


----------



## mariomike (11 Feb 2017)

Brasidas said:
			
		

> I would approach the individual reserve units in the area, who should have unit-level recruiters to handle communications.



That seems to be the conventional advice with this applicant, and any others who may have scheduling conflicts,

"Tell Recruiting and see what they say."


----------

